# Photo's of new van



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Here are a few pics of the "HMS Sheffield".

The two exterior shots were taken at the CCC Boroughbridge - my favourite pitch right by the riverside. Jenny loves to watch the ducks. 

The remainder show me on the garage bed - note the headboard and not a window to lean up against, pic of the garage - not that tidy now and also the "Skyview" window which does open.

Russell


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thats a biggun 
Is that a heater vent in the garage! !?!?!?
And how long till its full of junk?

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pics*

I could not manage to add more than three pics to the post, so here we go again!

Here is also a pic of the Hartal door which reminds me of a bank safe door it is so blooming heavy. It shuts with a "CLUNK".

Russell


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a lovely van - bet you're well please  

would have preferred a pic of Jenny though :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

And also Jenny enjoying her surroundings...


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like a good un  Well done, hope Jenny enjoyes!

Gary.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

bl**dy h*ll Russell - that was quick!


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That's one fantastic-looking motorhome, Russell, hope it serves you and Jenny well.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

That is a nice wagon - are there cupboards there in front of the overcab window, or just blanking panel?

As has been said that looks like a vent into the garage too - I'd live in that bit quite happily!

Who needs foreign when British make vans as good looking as this  (_head down awaits slagging off!_)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice photos, Russell. We'll know what to look for when the bus comes sailing in on Saturday now :wink: 

And Chris - you're right. It's a great looking beast.

You can decide yourselves whether I'm talking about the van, the dog ... or Russell! :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice one Russell,

Thanks for sharing the pictures with us, you must be really pleased :!: 

We will be collecting our new MHM in the next few weeks  
It is like waiting for Christmas  

Maybe we should post our pictures after we have collected it.

Oh by the way for those that are interested, we are getting an Auto-Trail Cheyenne 696G.......yes it is a Fiat X250!!!!

Regards

An excited fairportgoer :wav:


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Its a fine looking van Russell,I really like the big roof window


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Its a beauty Russell, only one teeny tiny question. Where is the pic of my bed tee hee hee!!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nice one !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki low line*

Hello

Thanks for your good wishes and so on.

Carol - YOUR bed - is OUR bed! (Don't tell Gavin or Greenie)

Re the garage - the boiler is located under the twin wardrobes. If you can imagine looking into the garage from the angle the pic was taken, there are two vents for the boiler just to the left. As I leave the hot water on 24/7, there is a gentle warm air flow at all times. There is also blown air heating to the garage area.

Re the forward roof area. At each side of the "Skyview" window is a deep side locker. This can accomodate all sorts of clutter - sorry - it can accomodate various motorhome accessories. So far, I have been able to fit a double duvet in one locker, and opposite mangaed to fit in a lap top case, a duffle bag and other bits and bats. At the foot of the roof light is a large "glove box" divided into three sections. I have designated this as a secondary crockery storage area, and despite this, the rattles of pots and bowls cannot be heard in the driving cab when "on the move".

I will write a detailed review in a couple of months time.

I did have slight concerns at losing the Luton area, but have absolutely no regrets at all.

Fuel economy is already about 25 mpg, that's a mixture of town driving and a bit of pan handle hear and there. It is an improvement over it's predecessor even thought the engine is new.

My favourite features at this early stage....

1) The bank vault door
2) Garage shelving etc
3) Skyview window
4) The Fiat 3.0 MultiJet (same as the previous van)

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Russell - how kind of you to treat Jenny to such a magnificent looking MH  . 

I really like the Skyview window in the front, both for the looks and the amount of light it must let in. However, Liam fears it may prove a bit of a problem if the sun were ever to shine - the heat and the glare! How do you find it? 

Happy travelling to you both. 

Sue


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Skyview*

Hi Sue

A very good point, but one that Swift must have already considered, just in case the sun was EVER to shine. A blind is fitted that operates from "bottom to top".

When driving in the sun, I pull the blind about one third of the way up and the cab area is shaded. There are instructions in respect of how much blind to use etc in order to prevent a heat build up between the blind and the Skyview. (For the same reason, I do not like interior silver screens as a measure of keeping the sun out. The heat build up between the interior silver screen and the glass could be phenomenal.)

When parked in the sun - yes, it does happen, I open the Skyview and then partially close the blind. It is very easy to manage etc.

The real bonus with the Skyview though, relates to light in the cab area and front of the van. Even with the external silver coloured exterior screen covers in place, the front of the van is light and airy.

Russell


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a Dometic Setz Skyview hatch over the cab like the one I have on my Rapido 7065+
If so have you had any problems with the hatch popping the clips and opening slightly when on the move?
Ther appears to be a design problem with catches not rigid enough to resist the lift caused by the aerofoil shape
Happy wheels
Skimbo


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Russ very nice indeed :lol: do you have any piccies of your lounge area.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Russell the pics of your new low line are very nice but not as nice as seeing the motorhome in 'the flesh' :wink: - it would look really nice in our drive - thats if I could get it in :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Low line*

Hello Netty - ah I did not do lounge pics but basically two front swivel seats, L shape settee on the offisde and longitudinal (hell's bells) bench on the nearside. Both

Joyce - it may be nice - but it's not as nice as you!

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Nice machine Russell.

What's the overall length-I'm intrigued by the model number-surely more than 679cm??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Length*

Hello

Length is 8.67m.

The model numbers - and maybe Swift will pick this up.....

The "6" relates to the Kontiki series.

The "7" is (maybe) the model variant - in this case - rear garage.

The "9" refers to tag axle

These are purely guesses but the logic seems to work, such as, for example a "669"

"6" being a Kontiki, the next "6" being fixed bed version and the "9" once again being a tag.

and so for a Bessie 789

"7" relates to Bessacarr 700 series

"8" - the layout - ie garage

"9" - tag axle

I could of course be totally wrong and the numbers may not be relevant.

I am familar with letter in model names such as "EL" - end lounge, "FB" - fixed bed and so on, but numbers sort of make sense if you stare at a brochure long enough.

R


----------

